# NHT surplus subs



## Bear5K (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone considering a new sub that is on a budget may want to look at what Jack Hidley has for sale on the NHT Surplus web page. The XdW is available for $300 and the S-80 is available for $600. This is approximately 25% of what they retailed for when new. I wouldn't call them completely functional as-is since the package is simply a pair of drivers, a 500W plate amp and a fairly slick cabinet, but folks here seem to be pretty good at taking care of the EQ end of things (e.g., BFD, SMS-1, etc.).

I've got a pair of the S-80s on the way to use with the SMS-1 that was recently on sale. Should be an interesting experience.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Lots of people have made subs with those drivers over at AVS. One guy bought 12 of the drivers and has them flanking his projector screen.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

that site appears to be down as of the date of this post. I wonder were they went. I was going to take a look at replacing my Polk Audio PS10 with perhaps one of these......

tank you for reading my post.


----------

